# Non-Piranha Videos



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

To save having loads of pinned topics I have taken all of the videos and put them in one post







please feel free to submit some of your own, and please remember when more videos are posted I will add them in this first post, so check back every so often









*Peacock Bass* - feeding video
Video
_Submitted by Nadeavelli_

*Saltwater Preds*
Video
_Submitted by thePACK_

*Convivts Protection Video*
Video - please allow to load for a couple of mins
_Submitted by IMADDICTED_

*Flower Kamfa* Aggression Video
Video
_Submitted by PosiodonX_

*Gar* Feeding Video
Video
_Submitted by Polypterus_

*TSN* Feeding Video
Video 1
Video 2
_Submitted by CHUD_

unfortuatly we have lost most of the non-piranha videos, the host of them has deleted them all and is not hosting right now - if you can host vids, or know where to host vids please PM me


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am gonna make a vid of my arrowhead puffer as soon as i get him

i cant wait

also i like this idea bt the vid on the gars didnt work for me









good job Innes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet innes thanks
probably took u a while to do this

and change that dam avatar


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet innes thanks
> probably took u a while to do this
> 
> and change that dam avatar


the only one who REALLY needs to change an avatar is scooby









the fire eel is just awesome. I'd be suprised if ANYONE downloaded the cory videos though


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

good work, Innes


----------



## XT87 (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice Vids everyone!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Keep checking back, more videos are added all the time


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

???? where do we submit these links to the vids,







in this thread or in a pm to you???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> ???? where do we submit these links to the vids,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 either, I'll find them, if not PM me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

logged.org video hosting is down, we have lost most of our vids, hopefully most of them will be back shortly


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Innes said:


> logged.org video hosting is down, we have lost most of our vids, hopefully most of them will be back shortly


 still not workin have you heard any word on them yet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > logged.org video hosting is down, we have lost most of our vids, hopefully most of them will be back shortly
> ...


 they appear to have changed the theme of there site to quotes


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i think this should be unpined.

and unpinned when fixed.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> i think this should be unpined.
> 
> and unpinned when fixed.


 there are still some videos online in this thread, I'll try to neaten it up tommorrow


----------

